# Joey 12/23/18



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Don’t get much better than this.
Just need a good fish now.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Nice.....where U at?


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Soakin' skipjack!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

fishwalton said:


> Nice.....where U at?


Tensaw. Bout a mile North if Gravine Island.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Watched a guy trolling for cats a couple weeks ago - he used a cork that stayed under just keeping the line tight and bait off the bottom. I gotta get done with this nightmare job im on so i can get cack to my priorities!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Your going to fall out..!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

We still haven’t caught a good one. Wind is kicking our butts.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

19lbs


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Good job brother 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

That’s all. Back at home now.

Had to set up 4 times to find that fish.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Good one ! Did you see any of the trout guys out and about today ?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks guys.

Russ I didn’t see any inshore people. Water is way to high for them.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Joey about 10 or 12 years ago I use to fish the lower end a lot during the fall and winter. If the winter rains got heavy and muddied the river enough to chase the trout out, the commercial catfishers would start fishing around the battery and the old Eagles nest area. We talked with them at the landing. Man ,they caught some big ones there on their trotlines. I saw many of their fish over 40 lbs. some over 50 lbs. The commercial guy said that he only fished that area during winter flooding.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

THE POMPANO KING said:


> Joey about 10 or 12 years ago I use to fish the lower end a lot during the fall and winter. If the winter rains got heavy and muddied the river enough to chase the trout out, the commercial catfishers would start fishing around the battery and the old Eagles nest area. We talked with them at the landing. Man ,they caught some big ones there on their trotlines. I saw many of their fish over 40 lbs. some over 50 lbs. The commercial guy said that he only fished that area during winter flooding.


Yeah they kill some fish down there on lines. I need to fish it more. Keep saying I’m going too but never do.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

We fished the area yesterday. Zero trout action. We did see a couple of boats on the lower Mobile at the mouth of the Spanish River. They caught a few dinks.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Nice fish. You not drifting I take.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

DMC said:


> Nice fish. You not drifting I take.


Yeah we were. I anchored on my first three sets and drifted the last. Just hard to find water slow enough to drift with it being so high.


----------

